# In a pregnant mare whats the earliest you can feel baby move?



## countrymini (Aug 26, 2012)

And where is the best place to put your hand to feel it?


----------



## rubyviewminis (Aug 28, 2012)

Most say 6 months which is when I first felt a little kicking flutter. Usually its best when the mare is eating to put your hand in front of the udder on her belly and you should be able to feel something sooner or later.


----------



## horsehug (Aug 28, 2012)

The earliest I ever feel it is 5 months on a few mares and almost for sure by 6 months. I put my hand right on the bottom of the belly with the flat part of my hand.

Susan O.


----------



## countrymini (Aug 28, 2012)

At earliest my mare is 7mths so I'll give it a go near the udder end. I was feeling under her but towards the front (dont laugh) lol


----------



## madmax (Aug 28, 2012)

If you have access to a stethescope you should be able to hear the foal kick. Place at the area of the belly button, have some patience, try at night.


----------



## lilnickers (Aug 28, 2012)

I start checking at 6 months, but usually don't feel movement til 7 months. Best time is right at feeding time. I place my hand flat on lowest part of the belly and concentrate. When you feel a "no doubt about it" baby kick or roll, it will make your day


----------

